

Rate our startup: Yogile.com - johnmeester
http://www.yogile.com

======
mitchellh
A few points, based only on my own thoughts and emotions when clicking your
link above:

* I have a fairly small screen, and when the page loaded all I saw was the "Photo sharing has never been easier" and sign up. I didn't see features, I don't see any screenshots, etc. It would help if the features are more up and center rather than a sign up form.

* Related to above... there is no demo or screenshots or anything. I'm not sure if this site is supposed to be dead simple image sharing (like imgur.com or something) or something more. But I'm not willing to sign up to find out. More visual assistance, please.

* For a photo sharing site, the design -- while sleek -- is pretty drab. Its a fairly depressing set of colors that didn't evoke any sort of excitement from me. For example, when I visit flickr.com, I see a bright, vibrant image of people swimming. Beautiful. It gets me excited to share/see other images.

I'm no professional, just a regular consumer, and those are my two cents.

~~~
pedalpete
My thoughts exactly on the drab. Photos are full of color and life, and the
site doesn't fit that mood. Even the 'you' and 'others' and 'photo album'
images shouldn't be just bland icons, show some pictures, it would be much
more engaging.

------
city41
I'm not sure the term "Use Case" belongs on the front page, that's a fairly
technical/business oriented term.

I'd flip the "What is Yogile?" and the sign up forms. People want to know what
it is before getting involved. I'd also say the "what is yogile?" needs to be
dead simple, easily ingested in seconds.

But with those criticisms aside, I love the idea. I think the net is long
overdue for a site like this and really look forward to what you guys do.

~~~
pedalpete
Actually, I think they may have the order right, as I think you naturally see
the right side of a page before the left, similar to why magazine ads cost
more for right page vs. left.

~~~
navyrain
Evidence for this? I can see why the magazine example might make sense since
english pages turn on the right side, but that doesn't really translate to
webpages; i've always heard that top left was the most valuable page real
estate.

~~~
markstansbury
I saw a "view map" a few days ago--sorry, I forget where--and it showed that
the hottest (most viewed) area of the screen was the upper-center right. I
believe that the top left was the second most viewed.

------
tpwong
I think this is a great idea, and it solves a real problem that I've
encountered myself. That being said, it feels somewhat incomplete at the
moment. There isn't an easy to find out more about the site. For instance, I'd
be interested in knowing more about how the service works before signing up
for yet another account, e.g. step-by-step would be great to illustrate how
easy it is to use.

Also useful would be what the different plans are, if any - the Techcrunch
article seemed to indicate a free and paid plan. Some public galleries on the
front page would be great too, to help get a sense of the site. One more quick
commment is that as I look through an album, from a UX perspective, the
controls being icons make it harder for me to quickly scan my possible
actions.

------
markstansbury
Is there a way to update Facebook when pictures are posted? That would be a
really good way to pull in collaborators.

Is there any way for people to search for and find these photo albums? So,
like, if someone starts a "Game three of the World Series" album, can everyone
who was there find the album easily and upload their own photos? That could be
kinda cool.

~~~
josh33
Also, with your wedding suggestion, will you offer print solutions (do you
already)? Being able to make a book out of selected prints would be fantastic,
but could be tricky because of different photo quality levels.

~~~
markstansbury
Not to mention copyright restrictions. The upload would have to come with some
kind of a non-commercial-use waiver.

------
orblivion
I like it, it works well with what I imagine is a common casual workflow after
people come back from a group event. People email each other pictures. You can
just fwd those pictures to your site. Or CC: your site in the discussion.

------
cmer
You should take a look at Bubbleshare and how they failed doing something very
similar to what you are trying to accomplish. I'm sure you can learn a thing
or two. The founder Albert might even be able to give you a few pointers.

------
brianwillis
In "Large overview" mode on the photo pages, consider adding some kind of
loading indicator when new photos are loading in the background. I'd click
forward, then click again wondering if I'd hit the button correctly.

------
rokhayakebe
You need screenshots.I could not find any from the home page.

------
kqueue
"public album" might confuse users given that the title says "privately and in
groups".

------
weixiyen
Not too fond of the name...

------
agotterer
Are you guys going to build an API?

